# Need Some Help with Shark fishing



## theshow (May 31, 2009)

I would greatly appreciate any advice I could get from anyone who fishes sharks out of Galveston of Freeport. I have a 22' bay boat that I have taken out 20 miles offshore on those perfect "bath tube water" days and really never caught many sharks. I keep a journal and have caught some in the bolivar pocket in 20 - 30 feet of water but not real steady.-(just drifting with no chum) I have some guys that I work with that are coming to Houston in early August from St. Louis and Cleveland that all they want to do is catch sharks. I know the shrimp boats will be running then and thats a good option. I just need some other options if there are not shrimpers around. My question is: Is chumming a good option? What do you use for chum? Where do you chum? Do you have better results anchored or drifting while chumming? Any other ideas that will help with more sharks? What is the best bait for this type of fishing? 

FYI - (We use circle hooks with fresh shad for bait mostly and always catch & release!!!)

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Texashookers (May 30, 2009)

the jettys out of galveston are pretty good get on the beach side of either boliver or galveston and drift check us out at www.myspace.com/texashookers


----------



## bwana (Apr 7, 2008)

If your looking to show a few out of town guests a good time, the South Jetty channel side is where I'd try first. I like to anchor about 100 yards from the end on the channel side, about 20-30 yards from the rocks. Put out live mullet 6-12 inches long about 5 feet under a balloon. The sharks are usually small but the action is non-stop. I would also put some mullet on bottom. I like the balloon method for guests because the sharks jump out of the water and can be seen circling the bait before they hit it....its exciting. If the wind is from the South the channel side of the South jetty should be flat and that is when I have had the most luck with this spot. The key really is the right bait, I prefer live mullet 6-12 inches long. If you chum with some cigar minnows, sardines or menhaden (oily fish) t.he smaller sharks will come right up to the back of the boat. If it is rough and the wind is blowing from the South hard this spot can be a trip saver. Although if its calm enough, I would prefer the beachfront or the near rigs.


----------



## theshow (May 31, 2009)

*bwana -thanks*

hey thanks for the wind - trip saver tip - when you go to the near shore rigs do you chum with live mullet under balloons there too?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I would start the day riding the beachfront off galveston looking for birds working or Pogies. During the summer massive shcools of pogies school up from a few hundred yards off the beach to a few miles off the beach. Also when you are looking for birds and bait look for shrimp boats. near shore shrimp boats drag there nets during the day. Fall in behind the shrimp boat and drift dead bait in there mud line. Sharks canbe found right behind the nets to a mile behind the shrimp boats. 

If you can not find any action by looking for it anchor up in 30-50' of water off the beach and start to chum. You can buy pogies by the box for chum. I also like Jack Mackeral that can be bought from the grocey store cheap. Chum churns help. Chum like crazy and you will get some sharks up to the boat.

If the wind is blowing, anchor up at the jetty. live bait under a ballon, free lined and dead bait onm the bottom will find you some sharks. Chum like crazy and you should be covered up with sharks. 

Good luck


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

There are a lot of sharks in the bay right now. Not just small ones either.

Go to the gas wells off the end of the TC Dike, by the Houston Ship Channel. 
A buddy of mine, while Jack and Ray fishing caught one good one about 6 feet and lost one that.... just wouldn't quit.

As long as you have tide movement you'll do fine.


----------



## Action Jackson_1 (Nov 18, 2008)

Well lets make that two guys you know catching at the gas wells. Here is a pic of one of the smaller ones we decided to take for dinner. Caught 7 in just a few hours. Largest being about 6'. Large fresh mullet was used for bait....no chum

Tiny,
Did your buddy mention the sharks jumping out of the water after hook-up. All of the ones I caught were very acrobatic. Never seen anything like it.



Tiny said:


> There are a lot of sharks in the bay right now. Not just small ones either.
> 
> Go to the gas wells off the end of the TC Dike, by the Houston Ship Channel.
> A buddy of mine, while Jack and Ray fishing caught one good one about 6 feet and lost one that.... just wouldn't quit.
> ...


----------



## theshow (May 31, 2009)

*question*

are you guys free lineing mullet, under balloons, or putting them on the bottom?


----------



## bwana (Apr 7, 2008)

I just tie on a pre-made shark leader or make up one myself (has to be a steel leader) to the line and attach a balloon to the top of the swivel/leader with either a rubberband or just tie the balloon. If you just tie the balloon it might slip on the line. Really its just a balloon with about 5-6 ft of steel leader under it with a large mullet on the hook. Attach the balloon however you can.....rubberband it to the top of the leader and it may not slip as easy.....if you just tie it on the mono it will likely slip. This is the most exciting way to fish for shark though..... you will likely get an aerial show. Good luck.


----------



## Action Jackson_1 (Nov 18, 2008)

Lately I have had better luck on the bottom with about 4' of leader line. I went out yesterday for a few hours with the bite coming late. Had one spool my Penn Senertor with full drag and thumb.....never turned it.









:headknock



theshow said:


> are you guys free lineing mullet, under balloons, or putting them on the bottom?


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Action Jackson_1 said:


> Lately I have had better luck on the bottom with about 4' of leader line. I went out yesterday for a few hours with the bite coming late. Had one spool my Penn Senertor with full drag and thumb.....never turned it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey... catch me some Jackfish.... Also PM me your number, I need to talk to you about next week.

Heck... come by today after work and let's drank a cold beer.


----------



## Action Jackson_1 (Nov 18, 2008)

Man I have been trying to catch some jacks, but can't seem to find them in all of the spots I used to fish or just can't get past the sharks.



Tiny said:


> Hey... catch me some Jackfish.... Also PM me your number, I need to talk to you about next week.
> 
> Heck... come by today after work and let's drank a cold beer.


----------



## theshow (May 31, 2009)

*jackson*

awesome. I might give it a try on saturday. if your out there say hello.- I am in a 20' gulf coast and will most likely have my two blonde little girls with me. They want to go catch a shark really bad. I guess the Dike is still not open to launch at yet?


----------



## Action Jackson_1 (Nov 18, 2008)

Unfortunately the dike is still closed. There is a launch at dollor point for $5 fee or the fish spot in Moses lake for $3. If I'm not with Tiny trying for the big uns for Tackle Time, I will be roaming the Gas Wells and will look for you. I have a 20' Classic blue on white.

Good luck to ya and let us know how you do.



theshow said:


> awesome. I might give it a try on saturday. if your out there say hello.- I am in a 20' gulf coast and will most likely have my two blonde little girls with me. They want to go catch a shark really bad. I guess the Dike is still not open to launch at yet?


----------



## theshow (May 31, 2009)

*gas wells*

it was slow at the gas wells - caught 2 small sand sharks. saw a few more in water but couldnt get to bite. caught on shad on bottom. - they did not want the mullet. we fished the pocket earlier that morning and caught one 3 footer out there. a lot of small ones kept taking bait but couldnt get on hooks cuz they were so small. man it got hot at about 11!!!!


----------



## Action Jackson_1 (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah I had the same results sloooooooooooowwwwwwww.


----------



## drobershaw (Jun 15, 2006)

*Couldn't keep up with the sharks*

We were out at the North Jetty this weekend. Me, my husband and one of his friends. We were using cut bait, sinking it to the bottom and then reeling in about a foot off the bottom. (We take the kids fishing alot and give them dead shrimp to catch croakers with. Keeps the kids busy and keeps us from having to buy bait all the time.) We probably pulled in 20 sharks between the 3 of us. Nothing over 5 ft, mostly around 40". We let most of them go. Kept a couple for dinner. After we bled out the first one in the cooler, we drained it in the water. Few minutes later, we had 3 poles hit at the same time. Try bringing 3 sharks in at one time on a 17ft boat. Looked like a bunch of idiots hopping around trying to make room for 3 p!ssed off sharks. We had a blast and now the guy we brought along for his first shark trip is hooked. Most of the sharks we caught were Sand Sharks and a couple of small Black Tips.

2 or 3 weekends ago, my husband went to the north jetties with our 8 year old son and a buddy of his. They got into a school of small hammerheads. My son thought that was the coolest thing.


----------

